
You Won't Be Able to Sue the Next Gawker - r3bl
https://medium.com/@CodyBrown/you-wont-be-able-to-sue-the-next-gawker-e6c8a3900969#.z5eue2tpe
======
GauntletWizard
Nobody's not sad that Gawker (lost because they were bad journalism). They're
(not sad that Gawker lost) because were bad journalism.

Gawker lost, rightly, because they _published revenge pornography_. They did
so in an inflammatory and libelous fashion; The target being a public figure
is a good defense against libel, but it is not a perfect defense, and Gawker
crossed that line.

Many people are experiencing schadenfreude because Gawker was an ardent
crusader against 'revenge porn', and then became a purveyor. Their system of
morality was obviously flawed, and their downfall because of it is a cause for
humor and celebration.

I defend Gawker's right to be an asshole. I will still cheer when they are
unsuccessful, because they are an asshole.

